#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Римэ >  > > >  >  >  РИМЭ в Петербурге

## Елена Антарова

А в Петербурге есть центры или общины внесектарной традиции РИМЭ?

----------


## Штелп

Жаль, что Мы не знаем про Риме в Питере, может его и нет совсем- сон...  Топики про мясо , водку, табак и прочее на фоне этой темы выглядят фундоментально! Нам то-же интересно, РИМЭ, это сон или нет? Есть Питерский РИМЭ? Или только мясо, только водка??

----------


## Штелп

Поискали в интернете нашли Московский сайт: http://www.buddism.ru  Может Вам спросить там? Они сами, вероятно, смогут дать пароли и явки. Жаль, что здесь никто не знает...  :Smilie:

----------


## Asanga

Раньше питерское Римэ возглавлял Виталий Федько, но теперь как говориться "другой расклад, дороги нет назад..." А вообще питерские последователи Чокьи Нима чем не последователи Римэ, таковых много.

----------


## Orient

А как вообще можно связаться с создателями http://www.buddism.ru?
Почему то они выкладывают личную информацию в интернет с ФИО и телефонами, которую очевидно не должны выкладывать. :Mad:

----------


## dongen

свои телефоны и имена "создатели" не освещают. может это тайна "за семью печатями"?  :Smilie:

----------

